# What states besides MA dont require Polygraph?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Just wondering which states dont require a polygraph like massachusetts?

thanks


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

It's not a state requirement in New Hampshire, however, most agencies make it part of their recruitment process.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

No poly in New Jersey...


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

dcwforlife";p="68655 said:


> Just wondering which states dont require a polygraph like massachusetts?


Why...hiding something?? :lol: :lol:


----------

